# Sick Patricia



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 5 patricias about 5 months out of water, I was in the middle of feeding them spring tails when i noticed one, immediately after eating a few, sprawled out upside-down on its back legs straight out, it lay like that for about 5 minutes until i went to pick it up and it took one hop away and flipped onto its back again..... he/she now appears to be okay but i will be monitoring him/her closely..... any ideas??!!?

Thanks,
CP


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Just one......you are feeding springtails to a 5 month old Tinc?

Mine all get dusted melanogaster 5 days oow.....


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a couple of questions, are springtails the only food type you are feeding or just part of a variety of food you are offering? Have you been providing vitamin and calcium supplements as well.Sounds like your frog had a seizure possibly brought on by a nutrional deficiency. You should provide more info here in an effort to help you, Bill


----------



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was feeding only springtails, Im assuming thats what my problem is and have started feeding dusted hydei as well


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I feed all my tincs melos when they morph out and use springs as a alternative food source. There is really no vitamines or calcium in springs unless some how you where able to dust them........ Do you have any vitamines or calcium?

-Mike-


----------



## bballplya222 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, i use rep-cal herptivite and calcium with vit. d3


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

how have they been doing with the hydei change? I recently upped my patricia food amount in an effort to put some weight on them. basically i've been adding more flies every day till they stop eating them all in one day. it might be worth trying


----------

